# AKC Retriever Field Trials and Hunt Tests.



## deeker (Jul 29, 2011)

Have a few friends trying to drag me and my whistles back into the game. All while I am kicking and screaming....yes.

Anyone else run in the trials and tests?


----------



## logging22 (Jul 29, 2011)

Its kind of a big deal round here. Brings guys from all over with the pooches. They even have their own grounds. Something like 400 acres. Never been to one. Might have to check it out this fall.


----------



## deeker (Jul 29, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Its kind of a big deal round here. Brings guys from all over with the pooches. They even have their own grounds. Something like 400 acres. Never been to one. Might have to check it out this fall.


 
Get to see lots of great retriever work. And fantastic duck/goose fetching machines....and beyond fantastic pheasant hunting dogs.

I hunt pheasants behind my GSP's, and when I want to kill pheasants I hunt with my labs.


----------

